# Auto-Sleeper Medallion - Securing Spare Wheel



## 117635 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good Evening All

I've just bought a used Auto-Sleeper Medallion, my first motor van. VW LT35 chassis

The spare wheel is raised and lowered on a wire round a friction pulley. When fully up it rocks seriously fore and aft which is obvious from a car behind!

There is no 'cradle' to hold it up nor is the upper side of the wheel bearing on chasis members to hold it steady.

I've seen what happens when a wheel comes off at 60 mph on the motorway and bounces into the oncoming lane! Naturally I'm concerned!

Can some one tell me what is the full method of securing this spare wheel

Yours aye

Ike Dawson


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello Ike

Welcome to MHF, which we've found a fount of essential knowledge for newbies, as well as being very entertaining. 

We became first time motorhomers earlier this year and are very pleased with our 2000 Medallion. I've convinced myself that they'll become classics. 

We haven't become aware of any problems with the storage of the spare wheel and it's too late, dark and wet to go out now and check anything. Did you buy from a dealer? If so, maybe you could check it out with them.

We do find our waste water drainage pipe a little awkward and will be having an adjustment made to this next month when it's booked to have a bike rack fitted.

It's nice to hear from another Medallion owner as we've yet to see another Medallion on our travels. I wave with particular enthusiasm at any of the similar looking green and cream Autosleeper monocoques. 

Hope you get any problems sorted and wishing you lots of enjoyment wherever you go. 


Chris


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Ike,

Your spare wheel query on the Medallion intrigued me, a non-mechanic, to have a look at ours. Our spare is securely bolted in place, but quite how it is released would be my puzzle. There is an access 'plug' in the middle of the rear bumper and I can see a square-headed bolt over the spare, which I'm guessing should release it, if the tool kit had a key, which it doesn't. The spare wheel retention bolt, clearly visible from underneath, has an 'arm' that firmly engages into one of the wheel bolt-holes in the wheel hub. Perhaps your vehicle does not have this 'arm'.

Hope this makes sense and you solve your problem. I'd be interested to know the result.

Regards,
Johnny


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

*securing spare wheel*

Hi, the spare is cranked up with the wire thingy, up tight onto two blocks of wood bonded to the underside floor,maybe your blocks have fallen off? 
The AS handbook states (for my Pollensa) that the jack handle is used to wind it down (through the plughole in bumper) however it don't fit through the hole and it is the pointy end of the wheelbrace you use like a big screwdriver..


----------

